
Hey, Microsoft: It’s Time to Pull Phone into Windows - amazedsaint
http://www.windowsitpro.com/article/windows-phone-8/microsoft-windows-phone-development-145244?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+windowsitpro%2Fwininfo+%28WIN%3ENews%3EWinInfo+News%29
======
SlipperySlope
The author says ...

"If you could go back in time 15 years and tell your younger self that you
would one day be able to run Windows NT in an innovative, interconnected, and
thoroughly integrated handheld device that could make phone calls and was more
powerful than the workstation you were then using, I mean, wow. That younger
self would have done cartwheels."

Turns out that the same logic applies to the Free Software Linux, the kernel
for Android ...

If you could go back in time 15 years and tell your younger self that you
would one day be able to run [Linux] in an innovative, interconnected, and
thoroughly integrated handheld device that could make phone calls and was more
powerful than the workstation you were then using, [and was expected to have
over a billion users]. I mean, wow. That younger self would have done
cartwheels [!!!]

